
Fully Countering Trusting Trust Through Diverse Double-Compiling (2009) - fouc
https://dwheeler.com/trusting-trust/
======
fouc
"Reflections on Trusting Trust" [1] a famous 1984 paper by UNIX co-creator Ken
Thompson in which he described a way to hide a virtually undetectable backdoor
in the UNIX login code via a second backdoor in the C compiler.

[1]
[http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/hh/thompson/trust.html](http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/hh/thompson/trust.html)

